# Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??



## Skipper47 (25. November 2006)

Es wäre doch interessant zu wissen wie viele Briefe für diese Aktion rausgegangen sind. Bitte nur weiterzählen, so sehen wir nach dem letzten Beitrag ungefähr wieviel sich beteiligt haben. Also die nächste Zahl wäre die 2

Ich fange an: 1


----------



## angel-daddy (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

ich...
*2*


----------



## Nauke (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Nummer:

*3*


----------



## HD4ever (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

*4 ...*​


----------



## Sailfisch (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

*...5...*


----------



## Carp4Fun (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

*...6...*


----------



## Ossipeter (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

*....7....*


----------



## Skipper47 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

An die Mods, könnte man das nicht mal oben tackern? Wäre schön mal ein Ergebnis zu sehen????


----------



## Sailfisch (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Kann man.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Wäre vielleicht enorm hilfreich, in diesem Thread mal zu erwähnen worum es eigentlich geht !
Oder soll ich dem Auswärtigen Amt einen schönen Sonntag wünschen ? 

meridian


----------



## Sailfisch (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Guckst Du hier!

Habs auch oben eingesetzt.


----------



## Ronen (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

*8*....ich auch


----------



## JamesFish007 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

9....


----------



## Skipper47 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Tut mir leid aber ich dachte das Thema wäre bekannt. Es geht um den Angler Donald Klein, der aus versehen in die Hoheitsgewässer des Iran gekommen ist und dort mit seinem Skipper unter nicht gerade "MENSCHENWÜRDIGEN" Verhältnissen in einem 
Gefängnis in Teheran gefangen gehalten wird. Es wurde im Board schon ausführlich behandelt. Man liest halt nicht alles aber bitte lest es und setzt euch dafür ein. Man könnte sagen, da komme ich eh nicht hin, kann mir nicht passieren aber bitte zeigt eure Solidarität gegenüber einem deutschen Mitbürger der im Ausland in Schwierigkeiten geraten ist.


----------



## HD4ever (25. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

soooooo viele waren es bisher ja wohl nicht gerade ... #c |kopfkrat


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

-----9!!!


----------



## Hummer (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

10

Petri

Hummer


----------



## JamesFish007 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Sorry, zählfehler Ostsseangler ist 10 und Hummer 11, weil ich 9 bin


----------



## goeddoek (26. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Sorry, zählfehler Ostsseangler ist 10 und Hummer 11, weil ich 9 bin




Wunderbar, dann bin ich Nr. 12  #h 

Los Leute, weitermachen. Zweimal 55 Cent für die Briefmarke sollten doch nicht das Problem sein  :m


----------



## Skipper47 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Das sieht aber traurig aus oder sollte das Thema mal besser sichtbar (Mods) eingestellt werden? Das kanns doch wohl nicht sein,   ODER?????#q


----------



## bazawe (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Nr. 13 bin dann ich


----------



## Effe (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

*Nr. 14*


----------



## Acipenser (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

*Nr. 15**

ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass ich etwa 40-45 mal die Briefvorlagen verschickt habe. Da die alle per PN angefordert wurden, gehe ich davon aus, dass auch alle ihre Briefe abgeschickt haben. Genauer kann ich das nicht beziffern, da ich dann sämtliche Korrespondenz diesbezüglich einzeln nochmals überprüfen müßte. 

Einige wollten Kopien an Freunde und Angelkameraden verteilen. Es sollten dann schon ein paar mehr geworden sein, als die hier gezählten 15.

Bitte macht weiter, sprecht Freunde und Verwandte an, damit alle mitmachen. Habe eine Unterschriftenliste gemacht, die kann jeder anfordern, der sie auslegen will.

Ist jemand hier im Board, der Kontakte zu Amnesty International hat? Dann bitte PN an mich.

Einen schönen Abend noch


*


----------



## arno (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Ich auch, ich habs gleich am nächsten Tag eingeworfen.


----------



## arno (27. November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Da der Brief hier ja auch öffentlich zu lesen war, ist da sicher noch viel mehr gelaufen.
Ich hab auch mein ganzes Adressbuch durchforstet und allen ne Mail geschickt, zumindest alle die hier wohl nicht lesen.


----------



## Acipenser (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

*"Donald läßt Euch alle herzlich grüßen,und er konnte immer noch nicht glauben,dass es Menschen gibt,die auch was dafür tun,und nicht nur große Reden schwingen."* (Zitat Ende)

Der nächste Blinker wird wohl wieder über den Fall berichten und auch andere Magazine und Zeitungen werden das wieder aufgreifen. Auch die Tatsache, dass hier einige Menschen aktiv sind, wird nicht verschwiegen.

Bitte macht weiter! Selbst wenn wir nichts ausrichten könnten, ist es doch für Donald eine stete Motivation und hilft, seine Moral zu heben. Alleine das kann sein Überleben bedeuten.

Auch weiterhin gilt: wer die Briefvorlagen möchte, der schicke mir bitte eine PN mit seiner eMail Adresse, die Word Dokumente werde ich dann umgehend zusenden.

Da sich der Petitionsausschuss jetzt seit zwei Wochen ziert, mir eine Antwort auf meine beantragte Online-Petition zu geben, habe ich nun jeweils einen Brief an den Ausschuss für Menschenrechte und humanitäre Hilfe (Frau Dr. Herta Däubler-Gmelin), sowie an unseren Bundespräsidenten Horst Köhler geschrieben. Die gehen morgen (Sonntag) zur Post. Die Adresse vom Papst habe ich leider nicht gefunden, sonst würde ich morgen drei Briefe einwerfen.

 Schönen Gruß


----------



## arno (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Wir sollten nur nicht zu viel von unseren Politikern erwarten!
Wenn ich mir die Kriese mit der (wirklichen?) Atomaufrüstung im Iran anschaue, glaube ich eher, die halten still um nicht als Nörgler da zu stehen!
Und wenn, dann gibts halt einen Protestbrief an die Iranische Botschaft und gut ist.

Traut noch wer nen deutschen Politiker?


----------



## Nauke (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



arno schrieb:


> Wir sollten nur nicht zu viel von unseren Politikern erwarten!
> Wenn ich mir die Kriese mit der (wirklichen?) Atomaufrüstung im Iran anschaue, glaube ich eher, die halten still um nicht als Nörgler da zu stehen!
> Und wenn, dann gibts halt einen Protestbrief an die Iranische Botschaft und gut ist.
> 
> Traut noch wer nen deutschen Politiker?



Ich nicht#d :r :c


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

find das echt bisher ganz schön mager ....  #q  #c
läuft ja schon ne ganze Weile aber hätte erwartet das hier ein paar mehr zusammen kommen .... #d
los - WEITERMACHEN !!!!! :m


----------



## arno (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Ich hab da noch ne kleinigkeit erreicht und zwar :
http://www.emsangeln.de/index.php

Es gibt dort auch einen Threat den ich aufgemacht habe, aber was dort die Kollegen gemacht haben, ist weit mehr als ich!
|peinlich |peinlich


----------



## Nauke (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



HD4ever schrieb:


> find das echt bisher ganz schön mager ....  #q  #c
> läuft ja schon ne ganze Weile aber hätte erwartet das hier ein paar mehr zusammen kommen .... #d
> los - WEITERMACHEN !!!!! :m



Du wolltest mir hier ja nicht glauben,

aber die Realität ist mein Zeuge.

Lange bleib ich hier nicht mehr, es ist einfach nur peinlich.

20.000 User, frohlock frohlock frohlock!

Und in wirklichkeit 19500 Leichen welche nur Bilder schauen wollten.

Auch wenn einigen die Wahrheit hier garnicht in den Kram past,
aber so iss es.

Und wenn ich mich irre, und alle sind aktiv, so haben wir desto trotz 19.500 eiskalte Brüder
für die das Wort Solidarität ein Fremdwort ist.

Nauke


----------



## arno (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Nauke, was erwartest Du denn?
Die Leute kennen die betroffenen Personen doch überhaupt nicht!
Spendest Du ausser den Steuern, den Staat Geld, damit er nicht noch mehr Schulden macht und unser Geld verplempert?
Schickst Du , wenn am Mitwoch die Todesanzeigen in der Tageszeitung stehen, allen einen Kranz?
Gehst Du zu dem Nachbarn und haust ihn eins aufs Maul, weil er seine Frau verprügelt?
Sind doch alles nur Menschen und denen kann man nicht trauen, da traue ich eher meinem Hund, den DER wird mich nie verraten!
Ist so, leider, da wird niemand was drann ändern können!


----------



## Nauke (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



arno schrieb:


> Gehst Du zu dem Nachbarn und haust ihn eins aufs Maul, weil er seine Frau verprügelt?



Nee, nicht aufs gerade Wohl hin. Denn dann kanns passieren, dass gerade
sie,dich anzeigt.

Aber wo ich Möglichkeiten sehe helfen zu können, zumindest Partei zu
ergreifen, da tu ich das.#h


----------



## honeybee (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Ich gehöre auch zu denen, die nicht geschrieben haben. Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben.

Jedoch störte mich ein Punkt an der ganzen Sache.

Die Ehefrau? von Herrn Klein kam hier ins Forum, mit einem recht unpassendem Usernamen (Einsarger)....machte auf sich aufmerksam und wurd nie wieder gesehen. 

Auf Fragen, wie es ihm denn ginge, wurde gar nicht reagiert. 
Ich fand und finde dies sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Nauke (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Und noch was,

der Acipenser kniet sich hier voll rein (meine Hochachtung)

und wenn hier nur 2000 das öffendliche Bekenntnis abgegeben hätten,



weiß der Teufel, wo er das hin vermittelt hätte.

aber so, einfach nur traurig#d


----------



## Nauke (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich gehöre auch zu denen, die nicht geschrieben haben. Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben.
> 
> Jedoch störte mich ein Punkt an der ganzen Sache.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jana,

sie hat festen Kontakt zu Acipenser.
*
Ich* denke sie hat sich mehr erhofft.

Ließ dir mal alle Reaktionen hier durch, ich würde meine Anstrengungen auch
auf ein anderes Feld verlegen.


----------



## Acipenser (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



arno schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch ne kleinigkeit erreicht und zwar :
> http://www.emsangeln.de/index.php
> 
> Es gibt dort auch einen Threat den ich aufgemacht habe, aber was dort die Kollegen gemacht haben, ist weit mehr als ich!
> |peinlich |peinlich



@Arno: danke, dass Du hilfst, das weiter zu verbreiten. Habe mir den Threat dort angeschaut, die sind wirklich fleißig.#6#6#6

Zur Info: Spiegel, Stern, Focus, diverse TV und Radiosender, sowie einige Tageszeitungen sind in Arbeit, da ist auch Frau Klein selbst dran, wir tauschen und regelmäßig per eMail aus. Wir werden demnächst wieder einiges von dem Fall hören und lesen.

@all: bitte macht das Board und die Bardies nicht schlechter, als sie sind. Nicht jeder postet hier, wenn er den Brief abgeschickt hat. Und im Hintergrund sind auch die Mods weiter mit aktiv. Warum sollten die sich hier in den Vordergrund drängen und die Helden spielen, wenn doch Ihr die Helden seid? Bitte macht weiter!!!

Einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## honeybee (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



Nauke schrieb:


> Hallo Jana,
> 
> sie hat festen Kontakt zu Acipenser.
> *
> ...



Hallo Opa Nauke #h

War ein Fehler, ich hätte wohl alles durchlesen sollen. Asche aufs Haupt.....


----------



## Acipenser (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



honeybee schrieb:


> Die Ehefrau? von Herrn Klein kam hier ins Forum, mit einem recht unpassendem Usernamen (Einsarger)....machte auf sich aufmerksam und wurd nie wieder gesehen.
> 
> Auf Fragen, wie es ihm denn ginge, wurde gar nicht reagiert.
> Ich fand und finde dies sehr merkwürdig.



Frau Klein ist stark eingebunden in verschiedene Aktivitäten. Grüße an Euch alle lassen sie und Donald ausrichten.

Alleine die Tatsache, dass Ihr Euch hier engagiert, geben ihm wieder neuen Mut und lassen ihn das Martyrium besser verkraften.

Gruß


----------



## arno (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Warum sollten die sich hier in den Vordergrund drängen und die Helden spielen, wenn doch Ihr die Helden seid? Bitte macht weiter!!!
> 
> Einen schönen Abend noch



Das stimmt auch, denn nicht jeder will sich zu irgend was äußern, sondern handelt im Stillen!


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

nochmal meinen Respekt für deinen Einsatz !!!! #6 #6 #6
hoffe da kommen noch welche dazu !!!!
wenn ich da so richtig überblicke liegt die Quote bei etwas über den Daumen gepeilt momentan bei *weniger als 0,1 %* der boardies hier die sich für den armen Kerl zum Mitmachen durchringen konnten .... |peinlich
haut mal rein .... an läppischen 55 cent für ne Briefmarke kanns ja nicht scheitern ?!?! #d


----------



## honeybee (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Mein Mann und ich werden das nun auch abschicken. 
Ich sagte ja, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben....


----------



## Nauke (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



arno schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch, denn nicht jeder will sich zu irgend was äußern, sondern handelt im Stillen!



Ja, ich hoffe auch dass die Beteiligung höher ist als die Bekenntnisse hier.

Nur meine ich, es sind hier wirklich öffendliche Bekenntnisse/Proteste welche
wenn, überhaupt was bewirken können.

Es muß einfach noch eine Ergänzung zu den Privat/einzel abgeschickten
Briefen parallel Laufen.

Meine Meinung.#h


----------



## Acipenser (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Nun, ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass 21.400 Boardies die Briefe abschicken, die Träume behalte ich mir für die Nacht vor. Nachdem das jetzt vom Ab aus auch auf andere Foren und Webseiten durchschlägt, haben wir doch eine beachtliche Resonanz erreichen können. 

Erfolg haben wir allesamt allerdings erst dann, wenn Donald Klein wieder zuhause ist. Und daran müssen wir kontinuierlich weiter arbeiten.


----------



## Acipenser (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



Nauke schrieb:


> Ja, ich hoffe auch dass die Beteiligung höher ist als die Bekenntnisse hier.
> 
> Nur meine ich, es sind hier wirklich öffendliche Bekenntnisse/Proteste welche
> wenn, überhaupt was bewirken können.
> ...



Hallo Nauke,

hast Du noch Ideen für mich? Bin nach wie vor aufgeschlossen. Die Briefe an den Bundespräsidenten und die Vorsitzende vom Ausschuss für Menschenrechte und humanitäre Hilfe sind heute zur Post gegangen. Ich hätte ja auch den Papst angeschrieben, wenn die Vatikan Webseite eine brauchbare Adresse hergegeben hätte.

Ich habe auch das Thema Demonstration vor der iranischen Botschaft mit Frau Klein diskutiert, wir sind so verblieben, dass wir uns das für später aufheben. 

Anfang Januar ist die Angelmesse Duisburg, ich werde mal schauen, wie wir das dort plazieren können, falls Donald bis dahin noch nicht zurück ist.


----------



## The_Duke (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



Nauke schrieb:


> Ja, ich hoffe auch dass die Beteiligung höher ist als die Bekenntnisse hier.
> 
> Nur meine ich, es sind hier wirklich öffendliche Bekenntnisse/Proteste welche
> wenn, überhaupt was bewirken können.




Öffentliche Proteste...JA!
Aber was hat das damit zu tun, daß ich hier groß rumposaune, daß ich die Briefe abgeschickt habe?
Brauch man das um sich dann selbst auf die Schulter klopfen zu können oder sich besser zu fühlen?
Irgendjemand sagte einmal:
_Tue Gutes um der Tat willen, nicht um der Anerkennung willen_.

Kann man nicht im Stillen handeln ohne gleich den Stempel der Gleichgültigkeit aufgedrückt zu bekommen?

Für meinen Geschmack bist du reichlich unverschämt.


----------



## Skipper47 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Selbstverständlich kannst du ganz im stillen Kämmerlein für dich hin handeln aber um zu sehen ob was angekommen ist, kann man doch mal sagen, :"ja ich habe geschrieben"! Was ist da schlecht drann?


----------



## The_Duke (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



Skipper47 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kannst du ganz im stillen Kämmerlein für dich hin handeln aber um zu sehen ob was angekommen ist, kann man doch mal sagen, :"ja ich habe geschrieben"! Was ist da schlecht drann?



Daran ist nichts schlecht dran...schlecht ist nur, daß man indirekt angemacht wird, wenn man nicht mit dem "ICH HABS GETAN!"-Fähnchen wedelt und man Teilnahmslosigkeit vorgeworfen bekommt.


----------



## Nauke (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



The_Duke schrieb:


> Öffentliche Proteste...JA!
> Aber was hat das damit zu tun, daß ich hier groß rumposaune, daß ich die Briefe abgeschickt habe?
> Brauch man das um sich dann selbst auf die Schulter klopfen zu können oder sich besser zu fühlen?
> Irgendjemand sagte einmal:
> ...



Hallo The Duke,

mit Sicherheit bin ich in den Augen mancher Use hier ein unbequemer wenn
nicht gar unakzeptabler Schreiberling.

Aber so bin ich nun mal, sorry!

Und nochmals sorry wenn du aus meinen letzten Postings hier raus lesen
konntest das ich jene , welche im Stillen gehandelt haben, hier kritisiert
und angemacht habe. Das sorry gilt auch für alle anderen welche mein
geschriebenes genau so interpretieren.

Das war nicht meine Absicht und *ich* kann das auch nicht so heraus
lesen.

Ich habe meine Enttäuschung über die mehr als magere Gesamtreaktion hier
im AB zum Ausdruck bringen wollen.
Und zu diesem Thraed hier im speziellen hätte ich mir nur gewünscht hier
stände  eine Zahl  2000.

Gruß Hartmut#h


----------



## Acipenser (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Ja, Nauke wirkt etwas unbequem, was aber nicht immer negativ sein muss. Schließlich hat mich die Diskussion in einem anderen Threat dazu bewogen zu sagen: ja, wir machen etwas.

Heute hatte ich ein längeres Gespräch mit der Bild Redaktion Mannheim, sowie dem Blinker, der in der nächsten Ausgabe Donald Klein eine ganze Seite widmen wird. Es geht also weiter.

Dann wollen wir doch mal unsere Energie weg von den Diskussionen wieder auf Aktionen richten. Bitte macht weiter mit.

Einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## Nauke (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Ja, Nauke wirkt etwas unbequem, was aber nicht immer negativ sein muss. Schließlich hat mich die Diskussion in einem anderen Threat dazu bewogen zu sagen: ja, wir machen etwas.
> 
> Heute hatte ich ein längeres Gespräch mit der Bild Redaktion Mannheim, sowie dem Blinker, der in der nächsten Ausgabe Donald Klein eine ganze Seite widmen wird. Es geht also weiter.
> 
> ...



Ich staune nur immer wieder über dass was du auf die Beine stellst#6 

Zu deiner gestrigen Frage, nein ich hab keine machbare Idee mehr.#h


----------



## The_Duke (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



Nauke schrieb:


> Hallo The Duke,
> 
> mit Sicherheit bin ich in den Augen mancher Use hier ein unbequemer wenn
> nicht gar unakzeptabler Schreiberling.
> ...



Hi Nauke
Eine Entschuldigung, daß du so bist wie du bist tut nicht Not 
Dafür braucht sich niemand zu entschuldigen und ich habe auch nicht den stillen Wunsch, daß du dich änderst.
Deswegen sind wir Menschen ja unterschiedlich und Gott sei Dank gibt es ja nicht den genormten User |supergri 

Du hast es nicht so gemeint wie ich es gelesen habe...so ist das nun mal mit dem geschriebenen Wort...Fehlinterpretationen sind ab und zu mal drin |kopfkrat 

Dann nehme ich das "unverschämt" selbstverständlich zurück!


----------



## Skipper47 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Das war nett!


----------



## Nauke (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



The_Duke schrieb:


> Hi Nauke
> Eine Entschuldigung, daß du so bist wie du bist tut nicht Not
> Dafür braucht sich niemand zu entschuldigen und ich habe auch nicht den stillen Wunsch, daß du dich änderst.
> Deswegen sind wir Menschen ja unterschiedlich und Gott sei Dank gibt es ja nicht den genormten User |supergri
> ...



Hallo,

ich war mir schon bewußt, dass ich provoziert habe und ich hab viel 
schlimmere Reaktionen erwartet.

Nur leider hats außer Mißverständnisse nix gebracht.

Aber recht hast du, schreiben ist nicht zu vergleichen mit gegenübersitzen
und seine Worte mit Gestik und Mimik zu unterstreichen.
(ist Mimik richtig geschrieben?)
Ich habs dir auch nicht übel genommen. Konnte ich dir doch rauslocken
das du mit gemacht hast:m 

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Boh, Leute.
Ich hab auch mal den Brief ans Auswertige Amt ausgedruckt und zur FA. mitgenommen.
Wollte auch mal Unterschriften sammeln.
Was glaubt Ihr, wieviel unterschrieben haben?
Nicht einer.
Geh mir wech mit so nen Mist, dafür geb ich doch nicht meine Unterschrift.
Oder
Was weis ich wo meine Anschrift landet, nachher bekomme ich nur nen Haufen Werbung.
Oder.
Interessiert mich doch nicht, soll er halt aufpassen wo er angelt und rumschippert.
Und der noch
Ich nix verstehen

Und was hab ich zu den Kollegen gesagt:
Du les das doch mal bitte.
Als er gelesen hat, fragte ich
Würdest Du bei einer Unterschriften Action mitmachen, damit die Leute wieder frei kommen?
Und darauf bekam ich die oben genannten Antworten.
Soviel also zur allgemeinen Beteiligung!


----------



## Nauke (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Was soll man dazu sagen#d 

Aber so ist es in einer Gesellschaft wo sich jeder nur selbst der nächste ist.

Traurig


----------



## Acipenser (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*



arno schrieb:


> Boh, Leute.
> Ich hab auch mal den Brief ans Auswertige Amt ausgedruckt und zur FA. mitgenommen.
> Wollte auch mal Unterschriften sammeln.
> Was glaubt Ihr, wieviel unterschrieben haben?
> ...



Armer Arno,

da hat Dir die Gesellschaft ihr Seldbstbild voll um die Ohren gehauen. es tut mir für jeden leid, der derartige Erfahrungen macht.

Und jetzt das große *ABER:* es kann nicht besser werden, wenn alle sich davon beeindrucken lassen und glauben, das müßte dann so sein. Es kann sich nur etwas verändern, wenn wir das Bessere vorleben!

Die Gesellschaft - egal aus welchem Kulturkreis - ist noch nicht im 3. Jahrtausend angekommen. Das kann sie aber nur, wenn einige mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen.

Bitte laßt Euch nicht unterkriegen und macht weiter. 

Vielen Dank und weiterhin einen schönen Abend


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Naja, ich erwarte ja eh nichts von der Menschheit.
Das hab ich mir schon lange abgeschminkt.
Das selbe gilt auch für das Wort: Freunde.
Damit bin ich besonders vorsichtig geworden, schon vor Jahren.
Nur erschrecken tuts einen jedes mal.
Aber aufgeben gilt trotzdem nicht.
Wer aufgibt hat verloren.


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Haben wir den schon:http://www.stern.de/tv/sterntv/577549.html?nv=cp_L2_


----------



## angel-daddy (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Hallo zusammen,
@arne und nauke: Ich gebe euch in vielen Dingen recht......!
Traurig aber wahr!

Was mich am meisten wurmt, als die Kormoranpetition lief, da haben sich weitaus mehr Angler engagiert......

Ich hoffe auf Besserung und wünsche der Familie Klein alles erdenklich Gute


----------



## worker_one (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Hab meine Briefe gerade weggeschickt...#h


----------



## Reisender (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Meiner ist auch schon lange weg.....#h


----------



## arno (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Der Kormoran betrifft einen ja auch persönlich.


----------



## Acipenser (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Hallo miteinander,

 wer aus Berlin oder Umgebung hat Lust und Zeit, etwas für Donald Klein in Berlin zu organisieren?

 Mein Vorstellungen sind entweder 
 - eine Mahnwache, die muss aber 24x7 besetzt sein und sollte auch nicht nur einen Tag laufen, sondern notfalls bis Weihnachten oder darüber hinaus. Es wird gewiss schwierig genügend Leute zu finden, die mitmachen (können), aber es ist nicht unmöglich
 - oder eine friedliche Demo vor der iranischen Botschaft. Das sollte leichter zu realisieren sein, ist aber nur eine einmalige Angelegenheit. So eine Demo muss dann beim Ordnungsamt / Polizei angemeldet sein, ausserdem braucht man Plakate, Transparente etc.

 Egal ob jetzt Mahnwache oder Demo, das wird gewiss medienwirksam sein, so dass ARD, ZDF und die ganzen freien Sender Interesse an einer Berichterstattung haben. Wenn man die Berliner Zeitungen vorher anspricht, dass die einen Aufruf veröffentlichen, werden auch Nicht-Angler mitmachen.

 Wer das in die Hand nehmen kann, schicke mir bitte eine PN. Von Karlsruhe aus kann ich das leider nicht organisieren.

 Danke vorab


----------



## JunkieXL (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

hmmm nicht das die mir nich leid tun ... aber ich hab keinen Brief bekommen ... und sicher das die den net einfach weghaun  ...#
schick mir mal einen wenn ich mal angler in Not bin erwarte ich ja auch hilfe


----------



## asgol (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat ans Auswärtige Amt geschrieben??*

Hallo aus Lambsheim,

da das Thema hier im Forum doch recht breit gestreut ist, auch hier noch mal der Klick für weitere Infos.

Aktuelle Pressemeldungen der BILD-Rhein-Neckar findet ihr bei

http://www.sav-lambsheim.de


----------

